# 100 replies before Nicko returns!



## bevreview steve

I thought it would be awesome if Nicko were to see a thread that had over 100 replies to it before he got back from his honeymoon. So what do you say, shall be reply to our hearts content!


----------



## shroomgirl

Chiliboy~ Gross foods is at 98 hits.....
Did you want 100 on Late Night?


----------



## unichef

#3


----------



## cookm

Will we all get a coffee mug if we reply? Chiliboy, where do all your ideas come from?


----------



## shroomgirl

OKKKKKK message recieved #4


----------



## bevreview steve

Yea, 100 replies here... I think we can do it. Where do I get the ideas? Too much chili powder, maybe?









Anyway, what do you guys say? Let's make it happen.


----------



## bevreview steve

Of course, if you reply to yourself, that would make it a little easier...


----------



## bevreview steve

But then you might think.... man, this is crazy... and that's half the fun


----------



## m brown

One hundred posts? okay answer me this,What is your favorite food? every one must list one item per post. That ought to take up about 400 posts by sundown!
Spagetti.








with chili peppers, shrooms, lobster and cheftalk.


----------



## bevreview steve

Bread is good... Yumm....


----------



## mudbug

When does Nicko get back?


----------



## mudbug

I've got it!

"Ninety-nine bottles of beer on the wall..."


----------



## mudbug

Ninety-nine bottles of beer....


----------



## shroomgirl

LOL you guys are nuts!!!!! Who did Nicko leave in charge of this rabble?

tonight...Caramel covered Granny Smith apple loaded with pecans.


----------



## lynne

Tonight, a chocolate truffle coated in white chocolate. Very creamy...Very dreamy...


----------



## cookm

Mmmmmm, I sure would like to eat a simple roast chicken which yukon gold mashed potatoes. Or else some just baked chocolate chip cookies. Throw in a tarte tatin, too, if ya please...


----------



## momoreg

Fried eggs!!!


----------



## shroomgirl

French roast with 2% sbout 140* in my favorite blue 16 oz mug.....I'm not picky


----------



## pete

Roast chicken with mashed potatoes and my grandma's homemade noodles!!


----------



## bevreview steve

"take one down, pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall!"


----------



## bevreview steve

98 bottles of beer on the wall...


----------



## bevreview steve

...98 bottles of beer...


----------



## bevreview steve

...take one down, ...


----------



## m brown

a ham sandwich. 
98 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## shroomgirl

still lol tuna sandwich with sweet pickles, mayo on a whole wheat sunflower seed bread.
oh yeah green onions, and dillweed to please.


----------



## bayou

.... and, then there's blackberry cobbler

with vanilla ice cream on top


----------



## mudbug

71 bottles of beer on the wall...

71 bottles of beer....


----------



## mudbug

new orleans crawfish


----------



## shroomgirl

biscuits with plugra butter and sorghum......


----------



## shroomgirl

LOL you guys are totoooooooo much
I don't think you remember all the words to the song.......

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited October 06, 2000).]


----------



## cookm

Right now, some gumbo sure would be good...
pass it around, 43 bottles of beer on the wall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug

All right, are we all drunk already?

This message in particular denotes that because this is message #44 (unless I counted wrong) that there would be 66 bottles of beer on the wall left or.... 66 messages left to achieve the goal of 100 total....

"66 bottles of beeeeeer on the walllll"


----------



## layjo

Cuban Roast Pork Sholder with Apple-Herb Jus Lie, mashed sweet potatoes,and sauteed green beans.


----------



## chef mark hayes

Chicken & dumplings, down home style!


----------



## chef mark hayes

Chicken & dumplings, down home style!


----------



## pete

Somebody had better go pick up a few more cases of beer, because we seem to be going through them a lot faster than we should. Anyone sober enough to make a beer run?


----------



## layjo

I'll make the beer run.... what types would you like me to bring back and do we need any snacks munch on?


----------



## shroomgirl

Amber Bock, Abita Turbo Dog, Bud......
Really chunky pate and crusty bagette

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited October 07, 2000).]


----------



## mudbug

Better hurry back! Only 59 bottles left!


----------



## augiewren

54 bottles of beer on the wall, 54 bottles of beeeerrrrr.....


----------



## shroomgirl

66+44=110.....

Kahula, coffee and whole milk.....
Poached eggs and has browns with chantrelles and onions, sausage links and brioche toast with jam......no gross leftovers at my brunch.


----------



## pete

Bring back Catamount Porter, if you can find it, or any other dark beers.


----------



## cookm

Mmmmmm...Anderson Valley's Hop 'Ottin beer would be good. How about some chicken curry? Hey, just how many bottles have we drunk? What number are we on?


----------



## lynne

Guiness and a fireplace!

Texas actually got cold last night! Yeah!


----------



## shroomgirl

Half way 50
Guiness sounds pretty good or Chemay
Cold here tooo....ist hard frost of the year.....I've heard this 3 dozen times this week REAL topic of conversation with farmers.Wonder what chefs talk about as much???


----------



## shroomgirl

50 half way
Chemay please and a virtual fire in my non exsistant fireplace IT IS COLD>
Farmers mentioned this all week long.....wonder what chefs talk about?


----------



## shroomgirl

2 for 1.....it wasn't posting very fast 
now 3for1 what a deal


----------



## david jones

Foie gras! (Chef Chris did a great presentation at Les Nomades.)


----------



## shroomgirl

Make mine warm with brioche toast, poached pears and bitter greens please with a nice Champagne.....


----------



## layjo

Well I'm back from the Beer Warehouse! Brrrrrrrrrrrrr! Yeah it sure is cold in Texas! But you know what, so is the beer in my trunk! I brougt along some "coffee" and "menudo" also to help yall sober up! Enjoy, I know I will.

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited October 09, 2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl

6 roasted pumpkin pies in the oven for 50 8th graders....and it's 5am....
Pie for breakfast isn't that a southwest thing?


----------



## cape chef

You guys are hilariouse!!! 
Fresh baked rye,warm potato salad,garlic sausage,sour pickles and mustard with Spaten ur mazen It's october


----------



## cape chef

You guys are hilariouse!!! 
Fresh baked rye,warm potato salad,garlic sausage,sour pickles and mustard with Spaten ur mazen It's october


----------



## cape chef

You guys are hilariouse!!! 
Fresh baked rye,warm potato salad,garlic sausage,sour pickles and mustard with Spaten ur mazen It's october


----------



## bevreview steve

Thanks everyone for your participation... let's keep going till we hit 100!!


----------



## cookm

Darn, layjo, are you back? I was going to ask you to get me some ice cream while you were out on the beer run.
I think we should take this party to a bowling alley...


----------



## cape chef

Thanks for the java layjo


----------



## mudbug

Whooo Whooooooo!!!


----------



## live_to_cook

Grilling goodness during 1st half football game:

beer-can chicken with curry-coriander rub, beer can goes in cavity, acts as vertical roaster, in a Weber it gets nice and crispy, uber-moist inside from the beer

1-1/2 inch thick sirloin, toasted cumin seed and black pepper ground and rubbed, with kosher salt; fired to crust on both sides then pulled off the hot spot, drop in the wood chips, slap on the cover, smoke-roast 20 mins to med rare, slice thin with fresh-cut salsa w/ mango and chipotle

Least that's what we had yesterday. Least that way when the Bills blow the game we can still be happy.


----------



## m brown

if one of those bottles just happens to fall, 27 bottles of beer on the wall!


----------



## mezzaluna

Give me 26 bottles of a good New Glarus brew!


----------



## shroomgirl

Hard cider with a Brat, german potato salad
sauteed cabbage and caraway, rye bread,apple strudel


----------



## pete

Anyone know when Nicko is suppose to get back? Hope he doesn't catch us all getting loopy together!!!!


----------



## cookm

A beautifully braised duck leg and mashed potatoes for me, please!! Was supposed to go camping, but snow was expected where we were going...but duck and mashed pots will suffice. Oh and the beer and good company of you all...

Congrats Nicko!!!!


----------



## layjo

Well I stopped by the Beer Warehouse Again tonight as i was on my way home from work! I got some more Java for Cape Chef, some ice cream for CookM, and some more menudo and cerveza for everyone......the owner asked me if I wanted to get an account there! Bowling sounds good; I havent been bowling in a while. What would be some good "Bowling Team Names....What would you name yours? The only good one I could think of is ....The Flambe Kings (and/or Queens)


----------



## momoreg

Methinks Nicko is due to arrive on Saturday, right? Didn't he say 2 weeks? Hey, we can probably post 200, with enough alcohol. This is the best virtual party I've been to! You're all such great hosts!


----------



## shroomgirl

Good morning......latte 2% 140* to go 
with an order of beignets.
Chargirls (sounds like an outdoor BBQ)
I'll think more on the bowling league name
tooooooearly nooooot enough caffeeeennnnne in system.


----------



## bevreview steve

Anyone here ever purchased food from Market Day? Some of that stuff isn't too bad quality....


----------



## cookm

Thanks for the ice cream, layjo. Oh, and that menudo was great!!!
When I worked at China Moon, a bunch of us would informally go bowling together. We decided to call ourselves the "Bus tub Bowlers" in honor of a guy who threw up in a bus tub...ahem, I'll just help myself to more ice cream


----------



## shroomgirl

Is it Ben and Jerry's......Cherries Garcia?
or the new Caramel one?


----------



## shroomgirl

Anyone keepiing score? I've lost track.
I'd like a Murphy's ale with a side of 
butternut soup with chanterelles and a guyere biscuit please.....and I don't want to make it. Learned how to suture tonight so if anyone needs stitches I'm your girl....now, we didn't get into the antiseptic or the anesthia part but what the hey.....it's only mini med school.


----------



## unichef

86!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookm

Actually, you know how they've been mixing 2 flavors together? The one with *orange and cream* and chocolate fudge brownie.
I was on a caramel kick last summer.


----------



## shroomgirl

NOOOOO I've missed the mixed ones...ooooooo
orange and chocolate are one of my fav combos.


----------



## live_to_cook

Mmmm, dessert time... make mine real key lime pie with fresh whipped cream and a thick china mug of french roast, black...


----------



## live_to_cook

Oh and garcon, how 'bout some grilled pineapple with that bourbon-mint sauce...


----------



## shroomgirl

91 hmmmm I think it's happy hour
how about chicken nachos with blak bean corn salsa guacamole and Heiffenweis (sp) 
oh and some tamales with chili 
Yep....so I'll be making eggplant rollups and meatballs wishing for mexican....que sera
You'll have to tell us what you remember of the foods in Greece.


----------



## greg

Let me know if your ever in or near the Twin Cities, I can hook you up! Except for the hard cider, that is. We do carry about 4 different brands of hefe weizen, though.


----------



## shroomgirl

Hey Nicko I got to 400
and this is #94
I'm pulling out the eggplant for the 7:44 am class ummmm which coffee roast goes with eggplant ricotta rollups and meatballs???
That's what my farmer has these days....it's seasonal.....it's also to early to eat heavy Italian much less cook it.


----------



## cookm

Oh, right now I sure have a hankerin' for Indian food. Masala dosa, idlis and sambar...Then some chocolate chip cookies!!! You guys, cook's illustrated has a killer C.Chip cookie recipe.
What are we drinking now? I'll get the next case...


----------



## mudbug

Ugh, need to drink water..... help that hangover...

Nothing a good souffle wouldn't cure!

Are we at Message #99 now? or am I seeing double?

*****







***** Congratulations Nicko *****







*****


----------



## momoreg

Who's having coffee? I'm feeling a little tipsy.


----------



## momoreg

I'm such a cheap date, giving up after only 99 drinks!


----------



## shroomgirl

100!!!!!!!
Hey Nicko we Miss you!


----------



## bevreview steve

This rocks! We hit 100! Yeah!


----------



## pete

So what next? Is the party over? I can still drink more beer. I think we need to keep this party going!!!!


----------



## bevreview steve

Are you suggesting, maybe, 200 posts?








If so, I'm in.


----------



## cookm

I'll keep going if you all will...Whew, some hot dogs with my beer would be nice right now.


----------



## lynne

Now where's that coffee IV?...Good Morning Nicko!


----------



## lynne

Maybe instead of bottles of beer, we should go for "mugs o' coffee sittin' on the bar..." 92 to go!

[This message has been edited by lynne (edited October 14, 2000).]


----------



## cookm

Maybe if we ask nicely







shroomgirl will bring some beignets along with her this morning for our coffee...


----------



## m brown

coffee, coffee and more coffee!


----------



## mudbug

Hey guys, is that the sun coming up? Who knew we'd pull an all nighter?


----------



## shroomgirl

Sure I 'll bring the beignets....and French roast with chicory....andouille with soft scrambled eggs. Oh yeah it's not morning yet.


----------



## shroomgirl

Sure I 'll bring the beignets....and French roast with chicory....andouille with soft scrambled eggs. Oh yeah it's not morning yet.


----------



## lynne

Pecan Pie Muffins this morning! I got outta the slump--thanks y'all!

87 more mugs o' coffee sittin on the bar!


----------



## m brown

Bagel lox platter please!


----------



## bevreview steve

Word on the street is that Nicko is returning mid-week sometime... We don't have much time to hit 200 posts!

Maybe I'll try cycling through the alphabet...

A - Apples


----------



## bevreview steve

B - Bagels


----------



## bevreview steve

C - ChefTalk.com !!!!


----------



## cookm

D - Doughnuts!!


----------



## isa

E- Éclair preferably chocolate


----------



## lynne

F - Food, Glorious food!


----------



## lynne

F - Food, Glorious food!


----------



## isa

G- Ganache, must be a chocolate fixation...


----------



## isa

Nothing beats pie in the morning. Blueberry or apple are the best.


alking about apple, it is really a shame that none of the gadgets to peel apple work, the time if would save...

Sisi


----------



## layjo

H- Ham, and Heat with a little Honey or
Haricot Vert with Hazelnuts Hot Butter and Herbs


----------



## lynne

I-I scream, You scream, We all scream for ICE CREAM! (chocolate-of course!!)


----------



## bevreview steve

J - Juice... doesn't really matter what type!


----------



## bevreview steve

K - Kitchens, where all the fun happens


----------



## shroomgirl

L~ lavender, lucious loquats, lovely linguini with clam sauce, lobster and lagonigiga (breakfast Italian sausage that I tried to spell fontetically.....)


----------



## shroomgirl

mushrooms......morels, matsutakes, marvelous porcini, munchy chanterelles, mousseline of shiitakis mushrooms......!!!!!yea!!!!


----------



## shroomgirl

Nuts...need I say more..???


----------



## isa

O - Opéra one of the best cake. For some reason it always taste better in Paris.


----------



## cookm

Q - Quail! Quince! Quinoa!!!
I've always wanted to do a "Q" dinner.


----------



## layjo

Roasted Rib Eye Loin w Roasted Shallot n Mushroom Pan sauce, Roasted Red Bliss Potatoes tossed with parsley-rosemary and garlic butter, Ridicchio-two other lettuces-thin sliced Radishes with a sweet and tangy Raspberry vineagrette, Red wine poached pears with Real vanilla Ice cream


----------



## shroomgirl

S~ scallops and shrimp seared on a seafood salad
sweetbreads with brown butter and capers
sweet potatoes smashed, bitter greens with garlic and white raisins

Souffle with carmelized apples and cinnamon syrup whipped cream decorated with apple chips....now to figure out how to make this gem.


----------



## bevreview steve

T - Tips to your favorite waiter...


----------



## lynne

P- for the P that was forgotten--Pomegranites (how do you spell that?), Passion fruit, Peas--petite, snow, sugar and snap. P for Pancakes, Pork, Pans, etc.


----------



## bevreview steve

U - Ummmm, can't think of anything right now....


----------



## lynne

U - no one said it had to be good! U for Underdone!! U for UCK!! What is that!!


----------



## lynne

V-Violets; crystallized and dressing up a cake.

V-Vacation; what all kitchen folks need...hmmm, vacationing in Greece...

V-Voluptuous; as in the waitresses in the crazy chefs section

V-Vegetables! Vegetarians and Vegans!


----------



## nutcakes

W- 

Walnut, pear and blue cheese salad with balsalmic viniagrette. I like this on the Thanksgiving table.

Waldorf Salad - Mollie Katzan has a sophisticated one with blue cheese

Welsh Rarebit for a simple supper on a nippy night, on toasted english muffins with tomatoes and bacon.

Watercress - for a bed of greens under a veal chop with pan sauce


----------



## isa

X Y Z - For alphabet cookies. Easy way out I know...


----------



## layjo

Hey what happen to the naming of bowling teams with culinary themes? I would like to be a member of the "Flambe Kings"


----------



## shroomgirl

would we then be the flaming queens? could not resist.


----------



## lynne

The "Goud-a Girls!"


----------



## lynne

OK-54 more to go by tomorrow!?! I'm feeling a little cheesy, so...

A-Asiago


----------



## lynne

B- Brie & Bleu


----------



## isa

C- Camembert


----------



## shroomgirl

Double gouchester....wow I got 150....
derby


----------



## live_to_cook

U is for Urchin Roe, briny and rich


----------



## shroomgirl

I~I don't know Irish something or other
J~Jack


----------



## shroomgirl

J~jack

(I~I don't know)


----------



## bevreview steve

K ~ Kool-Aid... I know it's chessy, but we are looking for 200, remember?


----------



## live_to_cook

K for Kaseri (the Greek cheese used in flaming Sagnaki appetizer)


----------



## live_to_cook

L is for lovely Limburger, the cheese that lets you learn who your friends are


----------



## lynne

Cool! Page 5!

M-Mozzarella, for gooey pizza.


----------



## bevreview steve

N - Nicko, the man, the legend...


----------



## pete

O-Oporto, I know its not cheese, but what is a piece of stilton without it!?


----------



## isa

P- Parmesan what else!


----------



## shroomgirl

Peccorino


----------



## bevreview steve

Q - When you wait in line, isn't that a queue?


----------



## shroomgirl

(I wimped on q)
R~ ricotta (full fat, I made some with goats milk yesterday)


----------



## lynne

To go back and pick up the "Q"

Queso Blanco!


----------



## isa

S- Saint-Paulin


----------



## chef david simpson

U asin U're all crazy

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited October 21, 2000).]


----------



## dlee

V- Very good we are now up to 173. Cheers to you M/M Nicko.


----------



## dlee

V- Very good we are now up to 173.
Cheers to you M/M Nicko.


----------



## shroomgirl

V is also for Velveeta......where would the world be without plastic cheese.


----------



## shroomgirl

w~ water buffalo mozzerella


----------



## dlee

X- 10X confectioners sugar ... hope the honeymoon was just as sweet.


----------



## bevreview steve

Y? - Because we LIKE you!


----------



## bevreview steve

C'mon, just because he's back, we can still make 200! Don't fall asleep on me now!









Z - ZZZZZ (Sleep, get it, what a pun!)


----------



## isa

Back to A I guess but for what? What comes after the cheese course? Dessert! So I'll start.

A- Amandine


----------



## bevreview steve

B - Banana Cream Pie


----------



## lynne

Where to start? There are so many good "c" desserts...

Creme Anglaise
Real Coconut Cream Pie
Southern Style Seven Day Coconut Cake
Chocolate, chocolate, chocolate...


----------



## chef david simpson

D for deli sandwiches with dijon mustard


----------



## isa

E- Eclair once again, chocolate of course. With whipped cream not creme patissiere.


----------



## lynne

My Aunt Becky's fudge. A wonderful concoction... (you notice the chocolate theme? Maybe our next list should include 101 food fetishes...


----------



## bevreview steve

G - Gelatin


----------



## lynne

H in a dessert -- Hagen Das

which leads us to "I" -- icecream!


----------



## shroomgirl

J-jelly roll
Sweet potato roulade with Makers Mark cream cheese icing and roasted pecans....jelly roll


----------



## cookm

L - Linzer Torte or Lemon Tarts!!!


----------



## isa

M- marquise au chocolat, madeleine, Proust's favourite and mousse au chocolat as always.


----------



## m brown

N = NECCO waffers


----------



## 724

O = Orange-almond biscotti


----------



## cookm

P - Nancy Silverton's Pear Tarte with Pear Ice Cream!!! Da' bomb, I tellya...


----------



## shroomgirl

Opulent Opera Cake
Oranges with Grand Marnier Frozen Souffle
Candied Orange Peel dipped in dark dark chocolate


----------



## isa

P- Paris Brest


----------



## lynne

Q- Again! 

Quince preserves over scones?

R - A southern favourite - RED VELVET CAKE!


----------



## shroomgirl

S-sweet potato pie with bourbon whipped cream and pecans in the crust.

*mnopqo send me back to Sesame Street


----------



## lynne

T-Tiramisu!


----------



## isa

U- Upside down pineapple cake


----------



## mezzaluna

Vanilla ice cream, a simply lovely and versatile treat...


----------



## lynne

W-White Chocolate Mousse


----------



## isa

That leaves XYZ...

X- Xeres mousse
Y- Yellow cake, yogurt, yule log
Z- Zabaglione, zucchini cake


----------



## bevreview steve

Very cool. This was an awesome thread!


----------

